# Oregon Land Price $25K per Acre



## oregon (Oct 9, 2015)

Here near Corvallis (40 mins out), an acre is priced $25 wondering how to make sense of the price of Argiculture land, obviously there are no comps available. Thoughts?


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

We moved to Iowa 5 yrs ago from Corvallis. Couldn't afford the prices of house/land and not a whole lot of jobs. Good luck.


----------



## oregon (Oct 9, 2015)

Ziptie said:


> We moved to Iowa 5 yrs ago from Corvallis. Couldn't afford the prices of house/land and not a whole lot of jobs. Good luck.


Sorry to hear that, I am not talking about the homes but just vacant land. Why is it so pricey compared to rest of the country :shrug:


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

$25.00 an acre sounds cheap for Agriculture land.



oregon said:


> Here near Corvallis (40 mins out), an acre is priced $25 wondering how to make sense of the price of Argiculture land, obviously there are no comps available. Thoughts?


----------



## oregon (Oct 9, 2015)

Sourdough said:


> $25.00 an acre sounds cheap for Agriculture land.


I am sorry its $25K or $25,000 per Acre. Now I can't edit my original post.:grit:


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

In most areas, the more land you buy, the cheaper it is per acre. It's not unusual to buy a 1/4 acre for $20k, but 100 acres would be more like 45k/acre.


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

oregon said:


> Sorry to hear that, I am not talking about the homes but just vacant land. Why is it so pricey compared to rest of the country :shrug:



California peoples...:lookout: CH2M/OSU/(and a bit ago HP) pays pretty good money. Several small airports where people will commute by plane. If you don't mind the drive the Lebanon area was at one time some what cheaper. The property taxes are a killer also.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

oregon said:


> Sorry to hear that, I am not talking about the homes but just vacant land. Why is it so pricey compared to rest of the country :shrug:


Supply and demand, supply and demand, simple as that. So long as there are folks out there (wherever they are from) who are willing to pay that much, those prices will stay where they are.

Wait till Cascadia hits. You'll be able to grab up as much as you like for a song.


----------



## donrae (Nov 13, 2015)

My thought is it's driven by the marijuana growers. I know they're pushing land up down here. I'm thinking the climate in Corvallis is perfect to grow, also. 

Plus, lots of homesteader types there, so demand is high.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Back in early spring of this year my brothers and I sold 80 acres of highly productive agricultural land for 300k.... Just a bit under 4k Per acre. This was irrigated farmland east of the cascades about 60 miles north of Bend.


----------



## eXo0us (Nov 14, 2015)

probably depends on the productivity, here in Florida you can get Agriculture for as little as 2k up to 20k depends how overgrown it is and how much work you have to put into to make it usable.


----------

